# Finally on Amazon



## Harbinger (Dec 5, 2012)

Alight now that I actually have something to show I can tell you all about it. A little about the author. I've been writing more or less since elementary school. I have know idea why but I got hooked on fantasy at an early age. Pullman, Martin, and Brooks are my favorites, as well as King for His Dark Tower series. The motivation for this project started a year or two ago. I wanted to be a fantasy writer, but was unsure of how to 'become' one. It's definetely not something you can major in. Finally I decided that I would sit down and finish something, anything, and see how good I was, if at all. If I failed, then at least the idea would finally be out of my head and I could focus on something else. If it succeeded..well, I didn't dare think about what that could mean just yet. My original plan was just to write a short story and see if it was publishable (I had been attempting 'novels' at the time). The story eventually grew much longer than a short story but shorter than a novel. The final word count is about 50,000 words. The process was long, frustrating, and made me want to quit more than once. I thought I would be done in a few months and ended up spending almost a year on it. I learned a lot however, much thanks due to all the feedback this forum provides. 

Enough rambling, on to the story. So what is _Ashes in the Fall_ about? On the surface it's a story about an imperial soldier leading a rebellion against his own country. There is also a boy, Danario, who has lost his home after it is burned by the imperials. He decides to join the rebels and meets others children like himself who have lost their families and homes because of the invaders. The story is also about dealing with loss and finding reasons to keep on. It's about vengence, and about dealing with the consequences of choices. There is also an unexpected love story.

So that it. _Ashes in the Fall_ by Christopher Martinez is now available on the Kindle Store. I still have to work on the summary and change the cover but I wanted to post it anyway still because I got impatient ha. Thanks again to all the helpful members we have here and all the resources this site makes available.


----------



## saellys (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm about to buy it! (And of course review it when I'm finished.) Also, would you be interested in me doing a couple design options for you with different fonts? I've got all that fancy-pants Adobe software and do some part time design work. No charge.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks saellys! Hope you enjoy it. I might have to take you up on that I'll let you know.


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 6, 2012)

I remember doing some critiquing of Ashes in the Fall in the Showcase awhile back. Congrats on publishing! I'll have to take a look.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 6, 2012)

Haha ya it's been floating around showcase for awhile. Thanks Telcontar


----------



## dangit (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds good! gonna have to get my Kindle fixed so I can take look!


----------



## flyfishnevada (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats.  A big step!  Since you're reworking some stuff, the cover needs work.  Great art and I think just some big, bold, in your face fonts is all it needs.  Tie into that green color, but don't over do it.  I wouldn't take much to do that artwork justice and really make the cover pop.  Professional cover = sales.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello all. I just wanted to let everyone know that Ashes in the Fall is going to be available to download for free for the next five days, so grab a copy and enjoy!


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 16, 2013)

I will download this and read it once I finish The Daylight War. Good luck.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Feb 17, 2013)

I downloaded it.  It'll be a while before I get around to reading it, though.  I'm behind on my editing (so why am I here instead of doing just that  )


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, after pushing it as much as I could I've had about 850 downloads so far with about 12 hours left. The initial surge came on monday, with about 500 downloads that day alone. The holiday definetely helped with that. It was a fun experience and felt good to see the story peak at #4 in its category (before rapidly declining shortly after ha). Hopefully some good reviews come out of all that and I can start hounding the blogs next


----------



## BWFoster78 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm in the middle of reading a book now, and I really want to get to the sequel in another series right after.  I'll try to move yours to the top of the list after that.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 22, 2013)

Ha I know how that is. Appreciated BW


----------



## writeshiek33 (Feb 23, 2013)

just got it on kindle uk yesterday will read when i can damn i am shopaholic when it comes to books i haver 100 boks to get through i am putting yours in top ten toread


----------

